# Amano and his books



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So how come Amano hasn't come out with a new book yet? Please excuse me if I sound stupid...


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Wish he would. Japanese AquaJournals are just not worth buying, for just pictures.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I really liked his books... if once they could have translated a bit better with some correct sp. names..


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Although his books are cool to look at, I find the journals and threads here a bit more interesting to read through for setup and inspirational purposes. The aquascaping contests around APC and other international forums are great sources for pictures for inspiration.

I'm not sure I would buy his next Nature book if he came out with another one. It would have to include more than pictures, and have least some instructional aspects to make me want to purchase it. 

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The problem with Aquajournals are they are in Japanese, not sure if they are translated now, but they used to be and they are too short, leaving me wanting more


----------



## Sokoly (Dec 14, 2005)

*Amano books*

Dear friends let's show some respect to the person who opened a new era for aquarium set ups and planting. Let's not foprget that he was the one to the descover the Yamato shrimp. The photos are great in his books but you should read the text also.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

We were not bashing his book, we were just discussing the content.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I too have wondered why there has not been a new installment in the NAW series. Most of the aquariums were photographed back in the early 90's. I'd love to see translated AquaJournals or new NAW content.

At least there's the new catalog to keep us entertained meanwhile...


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I will call ADA and ask if they can make Aquajournals in English. I will also see if I can get my wife to help with this.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks! Gabes!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That would be a fantastic, nay, stupendous service to aquascapers here out west. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

I purchased NAW #1 for my birthday about a year ago. Just finally sat down and actually started reading through it. Though it would be nice to have more data on the actual plants used in each tank, I'm finding the writing very interesting. I think it gets quite a bit of insight into his motivations, how he got started in the hobby and the like. I've been enjoying it!


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

gabeszone said:


> I will call ADA and ask if they can make Aquajournals in English. I will also see if I can get my wife to help with this.


I read somewhere that they used to be printed in English, but they stopped because they weren't selling enough. I also read that Amano himself said they would start translating them again if there was enough interest.

I still buy them every now and then even though I can't read them, but if they were in English I would subscribe.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey all they told me to call back Monday. I hope enough people would wat this Mag. I think if anybody want Aquajournals in English should put there name on here and I will show the company this forum.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be a subscriber for sure if they started translating them again!

Mark.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Please add my name.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Gabes, can you ask them if Amano plans on another book too?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

BSS said:


> I purchased NAW #1 for my birthday about a year ago. Just finally sat down and actually started reading through it. Though it would be nice to have more data on the actual plants used in each tank, I'm finding the writing very interesting. I think it gets quite a bit of insight into his motivations, how he got started in the hobby and the like. I've been enjoying it!


I was looking at that book recently too. The price tag kept me away from purchasing it but it is a nice book. Gave me lots of ideas. I too wish there was more data on which plants were used and possibly why.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

This was tried by Vectrapoint some time ago and it failed due to lack of sales. That was a while ago though. Perhaps things are different now?


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

|squee| said:


> Wish he would. Japanese AquaJournals are just not worth buying, for just pictures.


Not every issue I agree, but some are very good. Especially his adventures, photography tips, and insights on aquascaping techniques.
The #38 issue might have me planting riccia in the future. :lol:

If only I didn't have to bribe a friend to translate the japanese versions!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> This was tried by Vectrapoint some time ago and it failed due to lack of sales. That was a while ago though. Perhaps things are different now?


Heard there was a bad deal along the way that didn't help.:violin:


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah maybe thay could make a bi-monthly issue or something. I will have my wife call again Monday. I buy the one in Japan its hard to make out.


----------

